# The PAIN Exhibit



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

I recieved this in a newsletter today, and thought I would shre it with you all...The undertreatment of chronic pain is recognized as a significant health problem worldwide. That is why Mark R. Collen created the PAIN Exhibit back in 2001. Collen, a chronic pain sufferer himself, discovered that art has the power to communicate about the pain experience every bit as effectively as words. In creating a platform for people to express their frustrations and endurances through artistic works, Collen hopes to help put an end to the problem of undertreated pain. The PAIN Exhibit is a collection of art he received from artists around the globe that he hopes to take on a traveling tour across the country. It is an educational, visual arts showcase created by individuals with chronic pain expressing some facet of the pain experience. The mission of the PAIN Exhibit is to educate health care providers and the public about chronic pain through the poignancy of art and to give voice to the many who suffer in abject silence. The PAIN Exhibit can currently be found online at http://www.painexhibit.com/homepage.html. Susan


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I liked the images of unconditional love, hope, and transformation the best.It's difficult for someone with pain to focus on images of more pain. I'm not sure how helpful it is for the sufferer to focus on this, but perhaps it is meant to give the non-sufferers more compassion/empathy.I find I need more positive images in my life of art, music, and nature to focus on to lift my spirits. I can't imagine having one of those images on a wall in my home, just as I couldn't imagine playing angry heavy metal rock in my house. If I'm feeling down, I don't want to wear dark clothes or decorate my house in dark colors that would cause me to be more depressed. It's like walking into a polluted area. I do understand that expressing this is therapy for some people, though. It's meant to grab people's attention.


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the link Susan,There are some very good depictons of our chronic pain along with the artist's statements. I truly hope Collen will be able to get his exhibit into such places that will get the message across.I can agree with moulage that many wouldn't look very pretty on our walls, but since that isn't their purpose, I think they serve their purpose very well. I too preferred the pretty ones, but maybe the dreary ones will have more impact on some individuals. Collen must have an interesting plan to locate these in exhibits where they will do some good educating about our plight. Hats off to him and his mode of conveying information. I hope it has the impact intended.Thanks again for the link. I never would have found it on my own.Diane wishing everyone a "good" day.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Great link--i am going to share it at the chronic pain forum at Jeffs mediboard.www.mediboard.comIf that is ok. Thanks Debbie


----------

